# Comunicacion inalambrica plc allen bradley



## HERNANDO ROJAS (Ago 28, 2010)

Necesito información como "sacar" la información del PC SLC-500, REF. 1747L S32. que utiliza un Panel View 2711-K5A3.

Puedo hacer la transmisión vía GPRS utilizando la salida RS232. 

No conozco mucho de PLC, pero tengo dudas: Para ver la información (como se ve en el Panel) es necesario instalar el software RS logix en el PC receptor?

Ese software se puede instalar en un hosting web?

O los datos de la información los puedo interpretar fácilmente para visualizarlos, sin usar el software?

Como ven,tengo muchas dudas pero es un proyecto muy interesante para mí.

Gracias,

Hernando


----------

